# In a bit of a dilema�..



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

*In a bit of a dilema…..*

So the other day my boyfriend and I found a baby dumbo rat in the neighborhood. We caught her and gave her a bath. We couldn't really quarenteen her due to the fact that we found her outside and she's already in my house when we brought her in. It's the same house, there's air conditioning, and all the rooms have the same air flow. She was scared to death when we caught her, she fear pooped all over my bathroom, and she looks overall pretty unhealthy. She's a little on the thin side, has a terrible URI, has a few balance issues, and she looks like she's fractured the base of her tail if you do feel her bones near there. Right now she's on medications for the URI, which I really hope gets better. She looks to be about 4-5 weeks old. I don't know if I should dare ask around my neighborhood who she belongs to because of her bad shape. My boyfriend and I think she might have been snake food (it would explain her tail and her small size) or a kid's pet.

She's super sweet, grooms me, and even sleeps on her back, but I already have four ratties and I honestly don't know if I can handle a fifth. I can't re-home her because she's sick, and I don't know if anyone would want her when she's older. Her URI is still as bad as it was yesterday, but I was told to give it a few days before I see any results. Would 5 rats be any different than 4? I have a double ferret nation so the space is available. By the way Evy's already showed signs of really not liking her. She's been hissing at the carrier she's in. 

Right now I'm just hoping she survives her URI. It's pretty nasty and causing her to be really tired all the time.


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

Poor wee girl. Well done you. Keep her.


----------



## slothxing (Dec 29, 2013)

Maybe Evy is being cautious because of the baby's problems? It seems realistic that she would be able to tell that she isn't okay, I dunno.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Maybe. The babies are all going to their new homes next week so maybe once they're out of the house she'll be a littl less stressed. Now that they are bigger and she's still feeding them they're taking a lot of energy out of her and stressing her a bit.


----------



## slothxing (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh, Evy has babies? Then I think that would definitely make sense. As you said, it totally stresses moms out and her maternal instincts may be kicking in, she doesn't want her babies to get sick like the new little girl you found.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piperstar (Apr 8, 2013)

I would keep her. If Evy doesn't like her you might have to keep her in a different room. If you decide you can't handle a fifth rat I would nurse her to health, and then put her in the Rat classifieds forum. If you do end up having to put in the classifieds be sure to tell the story of how you found her. I know that there are people on the forum that would take her into their home and heart happily. If she seems to be in pain because of her tail (according to ratfanclub.org/firstaid.html) treat the pain and swelling with ibuprofen at a dose of 60 mg/lb twice a day.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

awe she looks so sweet and I don't think it would be any different then four but bonding with them all might be. If you do keep her you may want to do extra slow introductions with your other girl that's showing signs of not liking her.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

I have 13 rats due to an unexpected litter and really it isn't much more work than having only two. Evy might just be protective. Nippy, my mama rat, was VERy protective and I had to wear thick gloves to get the babies out to socialize them each day. After weaning she wass back to normal. I would say she'll get over it.


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

Good for you taking her in and caring for her! If she makes a full recovery you would probably be able to find her a home. But I feeling you might get attached before then….


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

She does not seem to mind her tail at all. It just as a funky kink in it at the base. She could have run into anything outside that might have caused that too. I definetily want to get her all better before she goes anywhere. As for her getting attached, her sleeping in my arms, lap, or pants seems to be becoming a daily routine. XD

Pastoolio, Toast, and V seem to be completely okay with her so far. They'll come up to her carrier and sniff it. I don't plan on Evy and her having any meetings until she's better. Right now I don't think she'd be able to defend herself.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

A little update on her, she's doing a lot better with the medications and has become very playful and hyper now that she can breathe better. She's still very sneezy though and still has a bit of a URI. I'm not sure if it will ever really go away completely. I'm going to try to let Evy see her again now that she's feeling a bit better and see how it all works out.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Adult females hate kits that are not theirs. Beware. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Evy's actually still pretty young (she's only about four months old). I'm actually pretty confident that she will come around. In my last mischief my girl Mimi was the dominant one and she eventually came around to Pastoolio (it took a few months though). I've been giving them treats during their sessions so they leanr to assiciate them being around one another as something good.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Phantom said:


> A little update on her, she's doing a lot better with the medications and has become very playful and hyper now that she can breathe better. She's still very sneezy though and still has a bit of a URI. I'm not sure if it will ever really go away completely. I'm going to try to let Evy see her again now that she's feeling a bit better and see how it all works out.


You're so sweet for keeping her  you can certainly offer her a better life than she would have had as a stray! Glad you found room for a fifth 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

